# New guy here from MA



## DeerMeadowFarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi - Just wanted to drop a quick intro. We have a small (24+) acre farm where we grow a Timothy, Orchard grass, clover mix. We have a good 2nd cut clientelle but our 1st cut is hit or miss. I partner with a retired gentlemen (76 years old) as I work full time as a manager of a design engineering department. He has all the equipment and we are slowly buying more. I have a 52 hp Massey Ferguson tractor and he has a 40+ hp Ford. He has a small field at his farm and we also cut several small local fields nearby.

I'm looking for help and advice on equipment and techniques that will help my production increase while hopefully making some of the work easier on us. I thought this might be a good community to get that kind of help and info.

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Rich welcome and glad to have ya, This site has loads of information and full of good people.


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have you!


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello from KY


----------

